# Nottingham Summer 2014 (UK Comp!)



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey everyone!
That time has come again, and we have a new UK comp in the works!
It will be at the University again, Room booking is in the works, and the comp should appear on the WCA pretty soon, I'm just making this thread to give you guys a bit more of a warning 

Dates are 14th-15th June.
At the University.
All events will most likely be held, although some of the longer events such as 4BLD/5BLD/multi might not make it into the schedule, and there is a slight possibility of FMC Mo3, but we'll see what times we get the room.

Get excited! 

EDIT:
Schedule: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtDjDvnrnKaRdFV4dnZHeUR0dkRtUzJWVjlrQjdELVE&output=html


----------



## TDM (Apr 27, 2014)

Once again, too far


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Clashes with a holiday which is sort of planned, but Cambridge clashed with the same holiday last year so might be able to do both again. I'll probably not bother if there isn't any BBLD/multi, though I'm in the process of upgrading my memo so I would probably suck anyway if I start learning new stuff before then.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 27, 2014)

Exams


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2014)

Exams will be over for me, but depends on what BLD events you include, if I'm being brutally honest


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't make this one unfortunately  Right in the middle of exams


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2014)

should be fine


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 27, 2014)

0l0 exams wat r they

I'll be there!


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 27, 2014)

I could probably make it to this competition! We'll see


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Planning to go to Iceland that weekend, but if I don't go there I'll come to Nottingham.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! Excited.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 27, 2014)

eggs hams I think


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha, Oxford is catching quite a few uni students out and it seems like we're going to be catching GCSE/A-Level ones... Hopefully everyone can make one of them at least


----------



## LucidCuber (May 1, 2014)

Is this a dead certainty?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

To like 99%... 
We're out of term time for the next week, venue confirmation (afaik there's not much else left to do) will be done pretty much as soon as term starts again. So expect a full confirmation then!


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 1, 2014)

Shoud be able to go to this one, if I'm not lazy on finishing college work earlier.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 8, 2014)

I see the comp is up on WCA, any date for registration yet?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 8, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I see the comp is up on WCA, any date for registration yet?


Yep, it's on the WCA page.


> Registration will open at 19:00 on Sunday, 11th May. The competitor limit will be 70 although you may still register for the waiting list after this. The entry fee will be £12.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 8, 2014)

Oh shoot. :fp
Thanks


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 8, 2014)

I guess I can enter this one 

slap bang the weekend after my exams finish I think ^^


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Won't be attending this one :/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 9, 2014)

So you've probably seen that the comp is up on WCA. Well:

Registration will open at 19:00 on Sunday, 11th May

70 places intitally, we'll see how it goes from there. Spread the word


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 9, 2014)

Excuse the stupid questions:
How do you best (by which I mean cheapest) get there from London?
Is it better to go the night before or is it worth it getting up early the morning of the comp?

I don't know if I can make it but I'll try.


----------



## CHJ (May 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Excuse the stupid questions:
> How do you best (by which I mean cheapest) get there from London?
> Is it better to go the night before or is it worth it getting up early the morning of the comp?
> 
> I don't know if I can make it but I'll try.



what the majority of us londoners do is go the day before because the early morning stuff is either expensive or you will be very late, i would suggest getting the coach (national express which i'll be doing) or megatrain if there are any bargains you can find. and gogogo come pree


----------



## giorgi (May 9, 2014)

http://uk.megabus.com/ cheapest  http://uk.megabus.com/JourneyResult...inboundPcaCount=0&promotionCode=&withReturn=1


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 9, 2014)

Last time a bunch of us got the same train up from London the day before. I'm hoping that happens again.


----------



## magneticman245 (May 11, 2014)

This will be my first ever competition... can't wait! Might be a stupid question but is it £12 per competitor or $12 per event? Cuz I might want to enter more than just 3x3 but I don't want cost to be an issue.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 11, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> This will be my first ever competition... can't wait! Might be a stupid question but is it £12 per competitor or $12 per event? Cuz I might want to enter more than just 3x3 but I don't want cost to be an issue.



£12 per competitor

also yay another leicester cuber


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2014)

ITS 7PM WHY IS REGISTRATION NOT OPEN


----------



## LucidCuber (May 11, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> ITS 7PM WHY IS REGISTRATION NOT OPEN



Its 17:00 not 7? It was 5pm when you posted?

I think i just took the bait.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Its 17:00 not 7? It was 5pm when you posted?
> 
> I think i just took the bait.



No you didn't I'm just drunk. Sorry guys.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 11, 2014)

Just for fun I think I might register just to see if I can win the registration race!
But I'm not going.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 11, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Just for fun I think I might register just to see if I can win the registration race!
> But I'm not going.



Lol, I'm only 75% going, but I still want to win the registration race. I ideally want to go to Iceland, but its looking unlikely so I'll 75% go to Nottingham.

Edit: You'd be surprised how cheap the ferry/train is from Dublin -->Holyhead --> Nottingham. If you can stand the long journey haha


----------



## ryanj92 (May 11, 2014)

It's that time folks:
REGISTRATION IS OPEN!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NottinghamSummer2014 Link since ryan didn't include it lol


----------



## ryanj92 (May 11, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NottinghamSummer2014 Link since ryan didn't include it lol



Yeah, that would've helped


----------



## PlasmaStorm (May 11, 2014)

and...officially registered!
Still not 100% sure of going but registered just in case.
For the fun of it I put myself down for pyra and oh as well.
Which means I better start learning!
.
.
.
I did not think this through...


----------



## magneticman245 (May 11, 2014)

Registered! But only for 3x3 as it's my first competition. Does anyone know what day the 3x3 is happening because I can probably only go down for one day


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> Registered! But only for 3x3 as it's my first competition. Does anyone know what day the 3x3 is happening because I can probably only go down for one day



3x3 will be held on sunday, this much is certain.


----------



## bubbagrub (May 11, 2014)

I clearly don't spend enough time on this forum... I looked here for the first time in weeks tonight, by total chance. Glad I did! I'll be coming to Nottingham.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 13, 2014)

Registered! Will have to miss most of Saturday though


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

registrated


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 13, 2014)

redishaked


----------



## magneticman245 (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know a schedule for which events are on which days? I know 3x3 is Sunday but have any other days been confirmed?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

would like to request 5 minute cutoff for feet


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 14, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> Does anyone know a schedule for which events are on which days? I know 3x3 is Sunday but have any other days been confirmed?



The schedule is being created, it will be posted on this thread once its finished, until then nothing is confirmed except for 3x3 being on Sunday.



10461394944000 said:


> would like to request 5 minute cutoff for feet



We'll see. Depends on time available for it.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 14, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The schedule is being created, it will be posted on this thread once its finished, until then nothing is confirmed except for 3x3 being on Sunday.


Please do not put clock in the morning?


Spoiler



This is probably my last UK/Europe comp of the year.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 15, 2014)

Please hold MBLD during lunch on both days. 2 groups. One judges the other. Unless that would cause issues?


----------



## Mollerz (May 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Please hold MBLD during lunch on both days. 2 groups. One judges the other. Unless that would cause issues?



You have to sacrifice a LOT of time for this.


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> You have to sacrifice a LOT of time for this.


 
Experimental 10 minute limit?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 15, 2014)

Why would you need 2 MBLD groups?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 15, 2014)

How about short attempts on one day. Longer attempts on other day. If that could mean 30 mins or less on the short day it could work.
It would mean anyone doing short attempts would be judging long attempts and vica versa but yeah, could be a good way to avoid needing 75 minutes on both days.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 16, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Why would you need 2 MBLD groups?



2 groups so other people don't have to miss lunch.

I would be happy with a 30 min attempt.


----------



## BillyRain (May 16, 2014)

Not that im coming.. but I think it would be cool to try one short session and one regular one.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 16, 2014)

Just a reminder guys
"All events will most likely be held, although some of the longer events such as 4BLD/5BLD/multi might not make it into the schedule, and there is a slight possibility of FMC Mo3, but we'll see what times we get the room."

I now have the room times, and I'm starting work on the schedule, but I'm not promising that multi will even be held, if it is, then I'll decide how we want to run it. Same goes with 4/5BLD, we might be trying full rounds, or we might not be holding it at all.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 16, 2014)

Chris, we know it is your comp and you can drop whatever events you want to.

I was just trying to discuss a low hassle way to add another BLD event since you have chosen to drop 3/4 them (if needs be) and since everyone who does 4 5 also does multi but not visaversa I thought the idea was worth bringing up.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, obviously it's fine to not hold it here. Worth bearing in mind the ideas for a future comp


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 18, 2014)

Wah - I forgot to register but thank Pob there's plenty of spaces.


----------



## Blurry (May 18, 2014)

Suprisingly , I've never actually been to a official comp, Do you need to register to just be a 'spectator'? Or can you just turn up.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 18, 2014)

Blurry said:


> Suprisingly , I've never actually been to a official comp, Do you need to register to just be a 'spectator'? Or can you just turn up.



You can just turn up - but why not join in?


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 18, 2014)

What?! There's a possibility of bigbld? So it's worth registering then. Might just come for only one day though.


----------



## Ollie (May 18, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> What?! There's a possibility of bigbld? So it's worth registering then. Might just come for only one day though.



Snap, now that my WR dry spell has (hopefully) ended


----------



## joey (May 19, 2014)

Sameer lubed my 4x4, hopefully I'll get some practise in for this comp.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2014)

Schedule is up!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtDjDvnrnKaRdFV4dnZHeUR0dkRtUzJWVjlrQjdELVE&output=html

1 place left to register!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 23, 2014)

2:30? why are you making me practise feet


----------



## Ollie (May 23, 2014)

looks like the next 3 weeks will consist of solid 3BLD practice


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 23, 2014)

Ollie said:


> looks like the next 3 weeks will consist of solid 3BLD practice



fmc block building for me. #needthatmean


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 23, 2014)

Seeing as I don't take part in many events and would only make 3x3, I don't think I'll come to this comp.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 23, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Seeing as I don't take part in many events and would only make 3x3, I don't think I'll come to this comp.



You should definitely start entering more events.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 23, 2014)

Sorry, can't make it to this due to work and probably no comp commitment for a year.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 24, 2014)

Registration is now full!

You can still sign up to be put on the waiting list, and if you can't make it anymore please let us know so that your space can go to someone waiting for a place.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 24, 2014)

Hey everyone -

Just to let you know, the competition will be held in *Room A09 of the ESLC building*, rather than Pope A13 as is stated on the WCA page. The two rooms (and the venue for Nottingham 2014) are separated by a two minutes walk, so this will make no difference to travel arrangements etc.
Note that the ESLC is a new building, and so may not appear on all campus maps. However, the building is attached to the middle part of the Coates building, so it should be easy enough to locate within the Science and Engineering departments 
If anyone has questions/concerns about the venue please feel free to message me!


----------



## Mollerz (May 24, 2014)

Where should I park (I have all the equipment)?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 24, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Where should I park (I have all the equipment)?


Probably wherever you parked last time? I don't think there would be anywhere closer (the entrance to the ESLC is literally a 30s walk from the cafe entrance of Coates building)


----------



## magneticman245 (May 26, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Schedule is up!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtDjDvnrnKaRdDlBMV9sSDdKZGU4Ql9RX3JIY1JkaFE&usp=sharing


Can't access the page? Sent a request for permission...is this normal? :/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 26, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> Can't access the page? Sent a request for permission...is this normal? :/



Oops wrong link, sorry :L

Here's the proper one: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtDjDvnrnKaRdFV4dnZHeUR0dkRtUzJWVjlrQjdELVE&output=html


----------



## magneticman245 (May 26, 2014)

I have a couple of questions: Do I have to arrive for the registration at 8:00 or do I just make sure I am there for my event? And where it says lunch, is food provided? If so, is it for competitors and spectators, or just competitors?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 26, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> I have a couple of questions: Do I have to arrive for the registration at 8:00 or do I just make sure I am there for my event? And where it says lunch, is food provided? If so, is it for competitors and spectators, or just competitors?



Earlier is better (obviously we don't want to be registering lots of people whilst also running the competition) but if a few people can't make it then that's okay.
Lunch isn't provided, there are outlets on campus which should be open on both days. There are also a few fast food outlets a short drive away.


----------



## Christmas (May 26, 2014)

2nd competition I am going too, so excited! School ends like a week before the competition too


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2014)

Why only one round of square-1?  It seems ages since I've had two rounds to fail in.


----------



## BillyRain (May 26, 2014)

somuch overlunch time wastedddd.


----------



## Mollerz (May 26, 2014)

Right, where are people staying. I guess I need to book somewhere.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 28, 2014)

Is Nottingham still on? I see it has disapeared from the WCA page.


----------



## Ollie (May 28, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Is Nottingham still on? I see it has disapeared from the WCA page.



*reappears with big BLD*


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Is Nottingham still on? I see it has disapeared from the WCA page.



I know Chris is getting/has gotten in touch with the WCA to get the venue changed on there, maybe it's hidden until that happens...
Rest assured I'm 99% sure the competition is still happening


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 28, 2014)

Yes competition is still going ahead, it disappeared off the site to get the venue changed, since the WCA page still had the old room.

It should reappear shortly, sorry for the confusion >_>


----------



## BillyRain (May 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *reappears with big BLD*



Don't be silly.

Who's for unofficial bigBLD during lunch??


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 31, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Sorry, can't make it to this due to work and probably no comp commitment for a year.



Bump, please unregister me so people in waiting list can move up.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2014)

Goals:
4x4x4 NRs, 6x6x6 NRs, 7x7x7 single British Isles record.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 1, 2014)

Goals:
Turn up, remember to bring some lunch, find 5p near vending machine (if lucky)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a hotel space for Saturday night?? Maybe Friday night too if it's cheap enough but mainly Saturday.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Goals:
> 4x4x4 NRs, 6x6x6 NRs, 7x7x7 single British Isles record.



I hope you don't beat my 7x7 single that's better than the UK NR! Do you think you'll beat it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 1, 2014)

I think I have a chance


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2014)

gogogo 27.61 3BLD single


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> gogogo 27.61 3BLD single



That's very specific. I'll ask why instead of looking at the 3BLD ranking.

Edit - looks at rankings and still has no idea.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> That's very specific. I'll ask why instead of looking at the 3BLD ranking.
> 
> Edit - looks at rankings and still has no idea.



I actually even went to cubecomps to see if someone had done a 27.62 that hadn't been put on the WCA database yet but apparently not.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> That's very specific. I'll ask why instead of looking at the 3BLD ranking.
> 
> Edit - looks at rankings and still has no idea.



Then I guess you should've come to the meet yesterday!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Then I guess you should've come to the meet yesterday!



Sowwie. I kinda had more important and impromptu things to do =(


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2014)

3x3 single: 4.20

Right conny?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2014)

joey said:


> 3x3 single: 4.20
> 
> Right conny?



#solvecubeseveryday


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 2, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 single: 4.20
> ...



Exactly.
#alldayerrday


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes said:


> ryanj92 said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


#highuptherankings


----------



## Ollie (Jun 3, 2014)

Is anyone generous enough to offer me some floor space for Saturday night? Otherwise I probably won't be able to go to this :/


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

Also looking for a room saturday night.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone _really_ stuck on Sat night can find refuge with me in some manner - it won't be pretty but it will be a place!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 5, 2014)

Offering £20 for shared hotel space on saturday night, if not I might have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, I can't actually come to this anymore. Just haven't got the funds :/ Take me off, pretty please


----------



## Ollie (Jun 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Ok, I can't actually come to this anymore. Just haven't got the funds :/ Take me off, pretty please



bump


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 7, 2014)

Attention seeking =P


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Ok, I can't actually come to this anymore. Just haven't got the funds :/ Take me off, pretty please



If you genuinely want to do the weekend on a budget I can give you somewhere to sleep, food to eat, booze to drink - I can't get you there but I can help you be there and break more records!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

Goals:

6x6x6: PB
OH: PB/Sub-30
SQ-1: Not-DNF


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> SQ-1: Not-DNF


Get learning them algs 

Goals:
_2x2x2_: sub-4, _3x3x3_: sub-17, _4x4x4_: sub-58, _5x5x5_: sub-2:10, _6x6x6_: sub-4:20, _7x7x7_: sub-6:30
_OH:_ solve a cube with one hand,_ FT:_ don't DNF, _FMC_: we're up all night to get lucky
_Pyra_: sub-8, _Mega_: good single, _SQ-1_: sub-35, _Skewb_: sub-12 maybe??? i've solved a skewb like 20 times max since last nottingham comp
and most importantly
_Clock_: actually maybe get sub-7.5 average, try and beat my single with one i can feel happy with

Other:
be more chill at this comp, i've tended to get hyper/nervous/etc. at the other nottingham ones
maybe not being on an energy drink binge starting 9am saturday morning will help with that
make this competition the best nottingham competition yet
have lots of fun!!


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 9, 2014)

Aimz: Mooch


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 9, 2014)

Goals:

I haven't practiced anything at all so let's go with 1 pb in anything.
Come on LL skip during 3x3!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think I'll be up to my usual meager competition standard due to some lack of practice so I'm up for all manner of multi-BLD judging, etc.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2014)

What time are people arriving on Friday? I plan to be in Mooch from the early afternoon onwards. 

For those of you who don't know where it is, it's on the A floor of the Portland building, in the centre of campus. 
If anybody has problems with transport, drop me a message and I'll try and work it out for you.

Looking forward to seeing you all soon!


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2014)

my goals 

2x2 - sub2.51/sub3.57
3x3 - sub9.60/sub12
4x4 - sub45/sub50
5x5 - lol/sub1:38
6x6 - sub3:17/sub3:25
7x7 - sub4:50/sub5:10
OH - sub16/sub19
BLD - win
FT - win (lol single maybe)
FMC - see if I can lol again (stay 3rd in UK)
clock - sub8/sub10
sq-1 - sub24/sub28
mega - sub1:05/sub1:14
pyra - sub3.93/sub6
skewb - sub7.50/sub11

not aiming for much due to lack of internet and practice I don't care, not even bigBLD so less will to practice and will to live


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2014)

I intend to head over to Nottingham Hackspace on the Saturday evening if anybody wants to join me for a guided tour and to hang out in the comfy area or studio, cube, play video games, etc.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2014)

MichaelErskine said:


> I intend to head over to Nottingham Hackspace on the Saturday evening if anybody wants to join me for a guided tour and to hang out in the comfy area or studio, cube, play video games, etc.



Oh **** this would actually be fun.

Can we get drunk?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 10, 2014)

CHJ said:


> my goals
> 
> 2x2 - sub2.51/sub3.57
> 3x3 - sub9.60/sub12
> ...



How many do you think are achievable? I'm surprised that you haven't got a sub 2.50 single already if your average is already that low.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2014)

Adam and I will be rolling into Mooch at around 8PM hopefully. 

BTW, Who is up for watching the England game Saturday night? I'm hoping Mooch will have a late license to show the whole thing. Might call ahead to check


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 10, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Adam and I will be rolling into Mooch at around 8PM hopefully.
> 
> BTW, Who is up for watching the England game Saturday night? I'm hoping Mooch will have a late license to show the whole thing. Might call ahead to check



I wanna, but I also don't want to do terribly in the morning, choices choices.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I wanna, but I also don't want to do terribly in the morning, choices choices.



bro.. do you even world cup?


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> How many do you think are achievable? I'm surprised that you haven't got a sub 2.50 single already if your average is already that low.



2x2 I fael at recognising nice scrambles and usually slow TPS coz onelook I cants
all of these are achievable but I usually aim high and hope for nothing but get a load anyway


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Oh **** this would actually be fun.
> 
> Can we get drunk?



Of course - it is almost mandatory!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome. Is your arcade cabinet still up?

Would enjoy having a go at that.


----------



## SarahG (Jun 10, 2014)

After much thought.... I'm sorry but I really can't make this weekend  please take me of the list. 
I'll give my reg fee to billy to bring up seeing as I'm dropping out so late. Hope to see you all very soon


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Awesome. Is your arcade cabinet still up?
> 
> Would enjoy having a go at that.



Yes, up and running!


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2014)

SarahG said:


> After much thought.... I'm sorry but I really can't make this weekend  please take me of the list.
> I'll give my reg fee to billy to bring up seeing as I'm dropping out so late. Hope to see you all very soon



sadface


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 10, 2014)

Any potential NR/ER/WR's ?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 10, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Any potential NR/ER/WR's ?



There's two rounds of clock for the bunch of us to try and pull something good out the bag
Rob's still improving at 4x4x4, so there's potential for that NR to go
BV also seems to be improving at 5x5x5, so there could be another ER average


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys, really sorry but I'm no longer going to be able to make it this weekend, my bank account is looking a little less healthy than I initially thought. Sorry everyone


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm up for checking out the hackspace... especially if people are watching the world crap.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2014)

joey said:


> I'm up for checking out the hackspace... especially if people are watching the world crap.



haha nerd


----------



## CHJ (Jun 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Any potential NR/ER/WR's ?



if I feel like practicing today then I could push for feet single, preferably sub36

EDIT:

who are the most likely/possible winners for each event?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 12, 2014)

12 places in the Final and I'm 12th on the psych sheet.

No pressure!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 13, 2014)

I got the weekend correct this time, so I'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> I got the weekend correct this time, so I'll see you guys tomorrow.


I will enjoy finishing 2nd in square-1 once again.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 13, 2014)

1st: D-sheppz
2nd: Rob Yau
3rd: ???


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 13, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> 1st: D-sheppz
> 2nd: Rob Yau
> 3rd: ???


3x3?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2014)

MOLLERZ ANSWER YOUR GOD DAMN PHONE


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2014)

I should be in Mooch from about 7:30pm this evening.


----------



## magneticman245 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm so excited for this, finally going to a competition! Can only make it down on Sunday though  Any sort of last minute advice, or shall I just roll with it?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am now here, sat in the Den (adjacent to Mooch) 

Edit: I mean the pool table room orz


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 13, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> Any sort of last minute advice, or shall I just roll with it?



Relax. That is all I have to offer.


----------



## magneticman245 (Jun 13, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Relax.


I'll try, I'm not in it to win though, just to do the best I can.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 13, 2014)

magneticman245 said:


> I'll try, I'm not in it to win though, just to do the best I can.



Then there's no reason to be nervous =D

Just have fun and don't expect to get your at home average. If you do, great.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 14, 2014)

chribwall 47.48 meganr

finally


----------



## Iggy (Jun 14, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> chribwall 47.48 meganr
> 
> finally



Woah, gj Chris :tu


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)

GJCW


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 14, 2014)

AAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! Rob why would you do that? Well done on a side note!

But watch out!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 14, 2014)

Rob Yau 26.48 4x4 on vid. Baller.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 14, 2014)

Robert Yau 4x4 single 26.48


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome. Well done Rob. Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 14, 2014)

laurence livsey 2:35.891 7x7 single WR congratulation !!


----------



## CHJ (Jun 14, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> laurence livsey 2:35.891 7x7 single WR congratulation !!



yer but no vid tho


----------



## andojay (Jun 14, 2014)

YAY! Joey got PB Average and Single, 43.22 and 36.92 respectively 

42.86, 36.92, 43.13, 50.63, 43.60


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2014)

GJRY! :O 5th and 10th in the world!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 14, 2014)

yay i have an feet mean now because i managed to make chrib change the cutof to 3:00 instead of 2:30

first solve was 2:43+2

just need to finish the fmcmean tomorrow to get all events single+avg


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yay i have an feet mean now because i managed to make chrib change the cutof to 3:00 instead of 2:30
> 
> first solve was 2:43+2
> 
> just need to finish the fmcmean tomorrow to get all events single+avg



I thought "feet is gay"


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I thought "feet is gay"



it is now that i have a mean


----------



## CHJ (Jun 15, 2014)

cornelius dieckmann 7.95 3x3 avg


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 15, 2014)

So many people are getting 7 averages now


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 15, 2014)

corneliub 7.85 avg/6.77 single in the final

also i got an 8.85 followed by a 7.73 but noteven sub10 average because counting 11.05

chj is good at clock rotate


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone got the whole average by any chance?

EDIT: Got hold of one and uploaded it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes said:


> Anyone got the whole average by any chance?



I got the 7.38 too but not the other 3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2014)

Why do neither of my 3x3 NRs say _NR_?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ll+Results&competitionId=NottinghamSummer2014
Same on my WCA profile as well. D:


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes said:


> Why do neither of my 3x3 NRs say _NR_?
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ll+Results&competitionId=NottinghamSummer2014
> Same on my WCA profile as well. D:


They needed clarification of which days the rounds were on. I sent that off, so hopefully it will be updated soon.
Same goes for Rob in skewb and 7x7


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2014)

Ah okay, thanks!

Really fun competition by the way. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## confusedcuber (Jun 16, 2014)

I aimed not to come last, and I didn't (2nd last..) so I'm happy . Also got 33.12 which is my fastest single ever, which is pretty unlikely on my first competition.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 16, 2014)

DYK

- DYK's seem to be becoming less common after UK comps.
- Worst sleep of any comp I've ever been to.
- 17 UK cubers now have a sub-10 single (well done James)
- If you offer too many people a lift, they will all say "take the others instead" and almost end up taking noone.
- 4PB's, but all by small margins, really should have done better.
- Callum's clock literally has a mind of it's own.
- Me and Adam went for a completely innocent evening walk around Nottingham City Centre, taking in some fresh air and enjoying the tourist attractions.
- I do actually own some cubes, although I was borrowing constantly.
- I spent quite a lot of money on chips this weekend, lol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2014)

DYK
-47.48 FINALLY
-Took me long enough!
-Clock is funny?
-skewb scrambles are bad?
-Simon is bad at scrambling Sq-1?
-Least sleep I've had a competition yet?
-FMC is more enjoyable when going for a mean?
-Ryan and Tim are super helpful <3
-I need to practice bigcubes again
-I'm still not fed up of organising comps? 
-Impromptu sponsorship?
-I started the torrent of NRs?
-Rob would have got mega single NR if I hadn't got that 47?
-Not sure anyone actually wanted the extra round of 7x7? XD
-Can't wait to do it all again!

See you all at Euros / ABC!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 19, 2014)

did yuo kno

- i had a timer malfunction on a sub-6 clock solve (~5.95)?
- it had a 2 move face?
- the first extra scramble was bad, but the second extra scramble had another 2 move face?
- FM actual L?
- i did get a 6.30 in the final though which only sets me back a couple of rankings from where the 5 would have put me anyway?
- trying to beat NR average is getting annoying?
- i won a gans 3, which feels very loose but somehow never pops?
- i broke nearly all of my competition PB's?
- i'm now in the top 10 for both the UK sum of ranks?
- i should probably improve my 333 rank? (and my other nxnxn ranks in general)
- FMC = football, men and cheese? (pizza, that is)
- 1-look 222 solve that would've been even faster had i seen the cancellation?
- somehow came 4th in pyra?
- i might actually try and get good at it for next comp?
- i forgot how to do cubeshape a good way before sq-1?
- luckily most of the cases were easy?
- hardly anybody went to mooch this time?
- this was probably the most tiring comp for me yet?
- breandan told me about how much shengshou 5x5x5's have changed over the years?
- i've joined james in the 'not quite good enough to make every final' club?

Thanks for coming, everyone! It was a great weekend, and I can't wait to do it all again soon.
Hopefully see you guys soon


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm late to notice this but I'm pretty sure I took someone else's Aosu 4x4 home and they took mine. It's got the standard stickers and no logo.
My one (the one I think someone else has now is quite new and feels new, not too much corner cutting).
The one I have here isn't too bad so it's not too bad but I should stay post this here in case someone is missing their cube. It's got a rather loose tension and feels like it's been somewhat overlubed (not too fast).


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> Hey guys, I'm late to notice this but I'm pretty sure I took someone else's Aosu 4x4 home and they took mine. It's got the standard stickers and no logo.
> My one (the one I think someone else has now is quite new and feels new, not too much corner cutting).
> The one I have here isn't too bad so it's not too bad but I should stay post this here in case someone is missing their cube. It's got a rather loose tension and feels like it's been somewhat overlubed (not too fast).



I know this is probably just a coincidence but I took someone elses 4x4 Aosu home at Oxford, the one I left was rather loose and the one I accidently took home was less so.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear MoYu,

Could you please start making awesome cubes with terrible stickers so these problems don't keep occurring because people actually have to change them.

Thanks,

Smug cuber with unique colour scheme.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I know this is probably just a coincidence but I took someone elses 4x4 Aosu home at Oxford, the one I left was rather loose and the one I accidently took home was less so.



I didn't have mine yet at Oxford. But yeah, maybe I have what used to be yours now.


----------

